# Lake Oconee ASA State Qualifier



## Big John (Mar 23, 2009)

Here you go time to qualify for the State ASA. Come on out.
 them up. The JOAD Team will be cooking. Sat 28th 9:AM-2M Cost will be $25 most classes.$10 for youth and egale classes. ASA Classes And Rules. Course will be 1/2 Known And 1/2 Unkown.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 23, 2009)

Shall be there!


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 23, 2009)

We will be there around 12.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 23, 2009)

Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## dgmeadows (Mar 23, 2009)

*Schedules just not working out....*

Dang it... Lake Oconee is the closest of the shoot locations to me (still about an hour) but the schedule just hasn't worked for us to get there this year.... John, I promise we are gonna get out there and spend some $$ at LOSC and support the JOAD some day, but I have a benefit golf tournament in memory of a high school buddy who died of cancer at the age of 39 just a couple years ago ... some of you from Covington may have known Derek Vanderbunt - a ******* great guy, so I am going to support his memorial golf tournament Saturday.

What is the deal on the qualifiers again ?  How many do I have to shoot to be qualified for state ?  When & where is the state tourney this year ?

Thanks,

Darren


----------



## young gunna (Mar 24, 2009)

Just one to qualify for state. Three to run for soy.. Im in!


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 24, 2009)

dgmeadows said:


> Dang it... Lake Oconee is the closest of the shoot locations to me (still about an hour) but the schedule just hasn't worked for us to get there this year.... John, I promise we are gonna get out there and spend some $$ at LOSC and support the JOAD some day, but I have a benefit golf tournament in memory of a high school buddy who died of cancer at the age of 39 just a couple years ago ... some of you from Covington may have known Derek Vanderbunt - a ******* great guy, so I am going to support his memorial golf tournament Saturday.
> 
> What is the deal on the qualifiers again ?  How many do I have to shoot to be qualified for state ?  When & where is the state tourney this year ?
> 
> ...



This is all the info I have found so far on State.

Pine Ridge Archery Club will host the Ga State Championship on June 20th & 21st. 

Directions to the Shoot

Take HWY 27 north from Rome Ga. to summerville turn left on to HWY 114 for 1/4 mile then left on to HWY 100 for about 8 miles turn right on Worsham Rd. 1/2 mile on left is the range.

670 Worsham Road 
Lyerly Ga 30730

I hope the dates are wrong because my calendar shows that Sunday is Fathers day.


----------



## Big John (Mar 25, 2009)

I will see you there.


----------



## jworsham (Mar 25, 2009)

Hunterrs said:


> This is all the info I have found so far on State.
> 
> Pine Ridge Archery Club will host the Ga State Championship on June 20th & 21st.
> 
> ...



All the info is correct sorry about the Fathers day weekend but come and shoot them all on Saturday.  

John


----------



## Big John (Mar 26, 2009)

OK just a few more days who else is coming?


----------



## 3dHam (Mar 26, 2009)

*big john*

me and wife will be there and we hope son can shoot, still havent got module yet for bow, maybe it will  come tomrrow.


----------



## waits (Mar 26, 2009)

*We will see ya!*

Man, it is amazing how a bad performance can be the motivation that you need. So get ready Unlimited class (both of you) Look forward to seeing you Big John.


----------



## Big John (Mar 26, 2009)

Good to hear TJ hope you got it all worked out.


----------



## GaBear (Mar 27, 2009)

waits said:


> Man, it is amazing how a bad performance can be the motivation that you need. So get ready Unlimited class (both of you) Look forward to seeing you Big John.



Sorry TJ I didn't think them hills would mess you up that bad....


----------



## young gunna (Mar 27, 2009)

I will be there!


----------



## fatboy BA (Mar 27, 2009)

GaBear said:


> Sorry TJ I didn't think them hills would mess you up that bad....



Bear if your third axis is off a half a bubble from the whites yeah probably would.


----------



## GaBear (Mar 27, 2009)

fatboy BA said:


> Bear if your third axis is off a half a bubble from the whites yeah probably would.



Yeah I think that would do it......A HALF A BUBBLE.....Yikes


----------



## fatboy BA (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah bud both our sights were off, we talked to reyland and let him look, they were off, but no excuse we just have to WARE that wooping.ha!!!! it is good for us though.Good shoot anyway we enjoy a challenge we will be back.


----------



## waits (Mar 27, 2009)

GaBear said:


> Sorry TJ I didn't think them hills would mess you up that bad....



They taught me a lesson. One that will make me better. I enjoyed the shoot and the people. We will defently be be back. Thanks for a great time.


----------



## Duckhawk (Mar 27, 2009)

Is it rain or shine! I am hoping to be there and shoot! What time does it start, I wanna be the first one on the range!


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 27, 2009)

I believe registration starts at 9 am


----------



## Big John (Mar 27, 2009)

Rain or Shine! 9:AM come on out.


----------



## Big John (Mar 28, 2009)

Today is the day


----------



## 3dHam (Mar 28, 2009)

*someone say its not raining*

or lightning, cause it sure is here in byron ga,  we give it a cpl hours see how it fairs, then decide


----------



## Ray Whithead (Mar 31, 2009)

Anyone know how to find the list of shooters that qualified Saturday?


----------



## badcompany (Mar 31, 2009)

If you shot you qualified!


----------

